# turnout outage



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

I ordered 10 RH atlas code 80 turnouts and just got an email sayings my order has been canceled because of an outage that will last til after thanksgiving..
So, what should i use instead? Im using altas code 80 flextrack


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Peco C80 turnouts need only a minor adjustment to fit with Atlas track...and they're better.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah thats what i hear. What kind of "minor adjustments"?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't remember wich is wich but there's a very little height difference between the two...two ways...you can use the rail joiners and file the higher one a bit or not use the joiners and shim the lower one with thin cardboard or other.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Well i found a site that still has some atlas turnouts. Pecos are 7$ more a piece and sense they need to be modified i think i'll spend that extra 70$ (10 turnouts) on other stuff.


----------

